# Cured for about half a day



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, this title is not misleading about how people "found that nothing matters and that you should live your life no matter what OH BUT I STILL HAD DP LOL"

I was cured. Literally. I could see everything clearly. I've told my story on about half of my posts on this forum but meh, I'll post again (in short):

I've had Derealization (not DP in the defining sense) for the last 3 months. It's been *hell.* I've been at uni and I'll I've done is sat in my room crying wishing that it would just go away. Everything looked so unreal. The DR started in summer when I got panicy thinking that I had got cancer of the throat... and then that I was going to go blind because of a pain in my eye (which was actually an eyelash causing the pain, which was removed and the pain stopped). Literal months of searching the internet looking for cancer symptoms, and thinking I had it. Since I've been derealized in late August (salvia divinorum triggered it btw, it was just a comedown that never went away), I stopped worrying about it, went to the doctors, found it was just Rhinitis and post nasal drip (sticky mucous, blocked nose, that sort of thing). Nothing that was going to kill me. I tried antibiotics and stuff for that but that didn't work.

I was then prescribed a corticosteroid nasal spray, which I've been taking for a week now. I just sprayed it up my nose and went on with my day. I thought my DR was getting a bit better the first day or two, but that might have been placebo. But yesterday, about 5-7 days after taking it, a small hard bogey came out of my right nostril. Kinda weird a bogey would be that hard. Because my septum (bone that seperates the two nostrils) is deviated to the right, my right nostril was smaller than the left. I like trying to bend it back into shape so I push on the right side of the septum so it clicks. I did this and it made a satisfying clicking noise. When this happened I sneezed. 3 times. FUCKING HUNDREDS OF THOSUANDS OF LITRES OF MUCOUS CAME OUT. I was blowing all over a tissue and it wouldn't stop coming out. When it finally did, I looked away from the tissue.

...

Holy shit.

I think I can see everything clearly. YES. I can see everything *crystal clear* just like it used to be. I could feel my legs again. I could stare at something and knew I wasn't derealized when staring at it. I could just feel that _sense of things_ Finally, this shit. This shit is over. I cannot say how many times to you I felt 100% normal. My saliva was also thin and watery again. It was about 3am so I played around with my guitar a bit and watched TV. Then went to sleep.

In the morning, I felt 95%. Still normal enough to be classified as normal. Maybe it was 100%. Maybe I was just too used to being derealized. Throughout the course of today this gradually shifted back into being 100% derealized again :/ FFS.

My theory is that this mucous is building up in a blockage in my nose, and this somehow is putting pressure on my brain or something. The mucous just built up today and I havn't sneezed it out today. It must be physical... it just must be. I'm doing everything mentally not to be derealized. I've had no real trauma in my life at all, and it all kind of started with this condition. So I will continue taking the nasal spray and forcing myself to sneeze a few times - and if that doesn't work again, I'll aask the doctor to get my nose scanned., and let you know how I am soon.

Also see this thread, viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16287&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=sinus (cant post links because not enough posts apparently) - it came quite true for me. I'd urge anyone with sinus/nose/related problems here to go and get them checked out if they havn't done already.

One thing to remember guys: the real you is still intact underneath. The perfect you still exists somewhere in your brain. It's not been destroyed. There is hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Question. Was it the salvia or backed up rectum, sorry I meant septum, that caused all this.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

DpDream said:


> Question. Was it the salvia or backed up rectum, sorry I meant septum, that caused all this.


I'd basically been feeling it a little bit at times (not much) ever since I got it (the rhinitis), but not to the extent I have now. I then had a panic attack and got it to the extent I have now for a few hours. Then a little bit the next day.

Then I had the salvia and that just made it chronic for 3 months. I can see where you're getting - if the salvia triggered it then it might be mental. I don't know. All I know is that I experienced a perfect reality for a few hours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny, doctor informed me I had a deviated septum one time. I just blew him off. I also have sleep apnea and other sleep disorders. You may have hit upon something here.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

DpDream said:


> Funny, doctor informed me I had a deviated septum one time. I just blew him off. I also have sleep apnea and other sleep disorders. You may have hit upon something here.


One more thing. I remember when I was sneezing my inner ears sort of "unglued" themselves. Maybe it's to do with the ears too? I've read ears and derealization are related, and searched your previous post and you said you have gluey ears.

Maybe go back to your doctor and ask them to scan nose/ears?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I said I had gluey ears? That's right I remember saying something about that. One of my ears was clogged to the grill. I got that taken care of but still have these feelings. I think I'm due for a second round of ungluing. Interesting connection. Thanks for taking time to research my posts and being proactive, now I feel like someone really cares. Keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats interesting because all the bad episodes of DR/DP I've had on and off through out my life were during or after a bad cold or flu. I'm going to do a bit of research.


----------



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

That's cool... I'm glad my thread helped... and hope you are able to get rid of this infection completely. I had that sort of happen to me one day too.. it was after a nasal rinse. The next morning I just felt something open up deep in my sinuses and orange liquid came out. After that I had a few bloody noses, and a hard orange thing that came out of my nose, sort of like a cratered stone.

There's so much stuff out there.. so many forms of bacterial, viral and airborne molds and spores that can cause this problem. What better place for these infections to hang out and fester other than in your sinuses and ears? Ear blockage can mess with our perception of reality, and a swelling of the sinuses could possibly put pressure on areas of the brain leading to the mental symptoms. Or, there could be some sort of transfer of the infection from the sinuses into the brain.. at least those are my theories.

I don't have DP anymore thankfully, but I'm still fighting some sort of infection as I have mucous issues and a swollen tonsil, some sharpness in the head at times too, which was how this thing all started (head tension when lifting weights).

Keep us updated, have an MRI or CT scan done if you can.. as well as a culture of of your phlegm and nasal "discharge". You might have some conclusive evidence then when they can see what's actually in there.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Luciiz said:


> HUNDREDS OF THOSUANDS OF LITRES OF MUCOUS CAME OUT


Wow, you must have very absorbant tissues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

DpDream said:


> Funny, doctor informed me I had a deviated septum one time. I just blew him off. I also have sleep apnea and other sleep disorders. You may have hit upon something here.


There was a member here a few years back -Andy I think it was- His Dp,d was a result of sleep apnea I believe.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

Epic bump.

Update: Still DP'd and still trying to cure my nose. Had a CT scan which came back negative (not sure why, this mucous is non stop). I'm now doing sinus nasal flushes with salt water 1-2 times a day, which gets loads of mucous out. I think I'll get my eyes tested as well because I'm noticing a white mass underneath my tear ducts which might have something to do with it.

If anyone has anything wrong with their sinuses/eyes/head in general, it might be contributing or causing your dp/dr - check it out.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

my ears are ALWAYS clogged. i mean... i wash them, remove wax, then 2 days later, a candle has formed again. (nearly not exagerated)
im always having to ''grogger'' to clear my nose/throat thorugh the day.
after a bath or shower when i blow my nose hundreds and thousands of litres come out too lol

maybe your on to something, because its not like i have a cold or anything, its just always there the whole year.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Luciiz said:


> My theory is that this mucous is building up in a blockage in my nose, and this somehow is putting pressure on my brain or something.


I haven't formally studied anatomy, so read this post with that in mind. It is my understanding that any pressure in your sinus cavity is unable to place pressure on the brain. And even if it were to place pressure, which I doubt, it would be effecting the frontal lobe, and it hasn't been one of the main areas of the brain associated with dissociation.


----------



## omarj22 (Aug 21, 2009)

ever since ive had this dp feeling i noticed that my nose is always stuffed and i always have to blow my nose, do you think this is why?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Dp'd people are hypochondriacs by nature.. This is one of those posts...
Stress will give you a clogged up nose, a runny nose, tinnitus, blurred vision, you name it. Snot won't make you dissociate. I'm pretty sure.


----------

